# World of Warcraft



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else plays this game. I do and I love it. I enjoy PVE but love me some PVP as well!


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to play a lot. I bought MoP because I wanted to roleplay, but even online I'm to nervous to. I have I think 4 or 5 lvl 80's. I haven't been able to get back into it because I didn't have anyone to play with.


----------



## Hohum (Dec 26, 2012)

I just started playing again. Couldn't pass it up for the $15 sale. I didn't get Pandaland, I figure I'll wait and see how long I stick with it.

I haven't played since the game came out, and made a new account. So far so good. Playing a Worgen Warrior on a PVE server. Warriors are different from my norm. I usually do ranger types, or healers.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

If it was free for two months or so and I never had to pay the whole time, I would try it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've given up playing my 90's for a while, the gear upgrade system pushed me over the edge as I play a hybrid. Takes too long to fully upgrade just 1 set, let alone my other spec. I'm thinking about just messing around on my 85's I havent leveled yet in bgs and such.


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for responding!  I actually have a lvl 90 mage who is my main and funny thing is, I have only gotten her past level 80 so when I get my priest to 80, leveling even to 85 will be "newer" content for me lol I had some times where I sold old accounts to make ends meet but this current one I have had 2 and a half yrs just on and off played it.



Anyone have any fav BG's? I seem to love the capture the flag ones but am getting used to all of them. Well, except Silvershard Mines. I just cannot get into that one.


----------



## Bronzewing (Jan 11, 2013)

I used to play it and I loved it. I've stopped for a while because I just got bored (and ran out of money to keep subbed) I played a 90 Dwarf hunter


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I was a WoWhead for about 4yrs... ohhhh such amazing memories ^___^


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd like to play it again, but I really don't want to pay the monthly fee. x_X


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Tibble said:


> I'd like to play it again, but I really don't want to pay the monthly fee. x_X


That's why I started playing Guild Wars 2. I promise I wont hijack the thread, but there is that. The Secret World that is recently F2P and Tera just went F2P this week actually.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I played a lot in vanilla and TBC, less so in WOTLK and Cata, which I found too easy/boring. Tried MOP for a short time, and found it even more so. I just lost feels for that game, but have SO many memories from it. Like the old TM/SS world pvp battles, or the time I suicided on my warlock to tell my guild leader (jokingly) that I would rather die than group with her, and listening to her squealing for weeks about how she couldn't believe I did that. Or the times we couldn't down bosses and then tried later with less people and downed it (some of our guild members were SO bad we were better without them). Or the weekly 2man BRD farming sessions with one of my good buddies who was the best geared shaman on the server, so many lulz seeing how many we could pull at 60. Or the time I accidentally feared my first time in UBRS pulling all the rooms. Or..man I could go on forever!

I miss that stuff, but I feel the community isn't that strong anymore with all the cross realm and stuff. Too much of the game is just dailies now!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm, WoW. All I really remember is failing two semesters of uni because of it haha. I never reached top level though, I think I reached level 50 and 30 with characters and then quit due to my life heading for the ****ter. Good times.


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

Man I loved WoW. I would consider it my favorite game, but blizzard spoiled me on it with dumb decisions and the release of cataclysm. Still, Burning Crusade gave me some of the most memorable gaming experiences of my life


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> I miss that stuff, but I feel the community isn't that strong anymore with all the cross realm and stuff. Too much of the game is just dailies now!


Yeah, that's why I stopped playing shortly after Cataclysm came out. I no longer had people to play with, and looking back, that's what kept me engaged in the game, having other people to share the experience. I don't really miss the game, I miss the sense of belonging I had with my guildmates.


----------



## beherit (Oct 3, 2010)

I play casually for PVP. I really dont have much interest in pve at all.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I've played on and off since Vanilla, and leveled my druid to 90 a month or two ago. I've stopped playing mostly due to having nobody to play with; I don't group with random people unless it is LFR. I could get back into it if I had a good group of people.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Have been playing since around 2005. Took a couple of breaks in between so been playing for a total of around 5 years now. I've had the main toon the whole time, resto druid so been fairly consistent in that.


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh cool! Thanks for posting, everyone. I still love WoW but I do recall when I played it a lot more I did feel burnt out with it. That was on older accounts. Lately I am doing pvp and I just purchased some BoA gear for a new little warlock I made.

I did make a monk which is sitting at level 37. That is so much fun but I am waiting until my twin sister comes back as we leveled pandas together. 

I understand about how it can be with no one to play with because I have more fun when I have others to play with. I also like the guild I am in but because of my social anxiety dont always say the most. I have yet to log in vent as I get nervous just typing to them!


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I play it, on EU servers I've been playing warrior since 2006. I mostly PvP nowadays but i used to be a hardcore PvEer in tbc wotlk and cata.

I think it's a great way to cope with SA.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

prayingcally84 said:


> Oh cool! Thanks for posting, everyone. I still love WoW but I do recall when I played it a lot more I did feel burnt out with it. That was on older accounts. Lately I am doing pvp and I just purchased some BoA gear for a new little warlock I made.
> 
> I did make a monk which is sitting at level 37. That is so much fun but I am waiting until my twin sister comes back as we leveled pandas together.
> 
> I understand about how it can be with no one to play with because I have more fun when I have others to play with. I also like the guild I am in but because of my social anxiety dont always say the most. I have yet to log in vent as I get nervous just typing to them!


Does your guild know about your anxiety? Maybe it could help to tell the GM or Officers, or perhaps a few people you get along with most?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

wow so many wow players ^^


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Tez said:


> Does your guild know about your anxiety? Maybe it could help to tell the GM or Officers, or perhaps a few people you get along with most?


You know I think I mentioned just once in guild chat that I am trying to talk a bit but am shy but that's it. My fiance' is in the guild so he knows and I mostly play with him. That is a good idea maybe there are some other ladies I could get along with.


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

monotonous said:


> wow so many wow players ^^


You are punny! lol :clap


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I started playing a few months ago but I've let my subscription lapse and have stopped now. I enjoyed WoW at times but felt like it could be a lot better. More social. The world is so large that the players are spread kinda thin. I often didn't have the courage to speak to anyone so I was playing alone mostly. It would have been better with friends and vent and all that. Still, it got me through a rough patch by giving me something to do. I'm bored of it now though.


----------



## Lute (Feb 9, 2013)

Loved the game. Played it when my parents made me drop out of college to work in the family business so it was a necessary outlet. Unfortunately not only did I experience the tragic loss of a close friend online, I also had to deal with egotistical and elitist jerks who pretty much ruined the game for me. 

Probably most of it had to do with me playing on a RP server but I do miss the game from time to time. If there were people I could make friends with and such, I'd probably go back. I have no one to play with.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to love this game, but everything after the burning crusade was total sh*t in my opinion. I stayed to experience some form of improvement, but mists just topped off the sh*t-o-meter. It lost its magic with me. Everything is so babied out and handed to you. No more challenges. No more adventure.
I remember when I had to do these fun challenging quests to get my epic warlock dreadsteed mount. Now you go to a trainer and purchase it for 40g......


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I still like WoW but I have no more subscription time. I actually quit when I had a month left because I couldn't get any of my characters to 90 in that amount of time. So I got my highest level toon to 90 and then just stopped playing because it would frustrate me knowing I couldn't get any of my other toons up there before my sub ran out.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Funny. I just came from reading about WoW. The game and its expansions are on sale right now. $5 battlechest (includes base and BC, WoLK) $10 cata and $20 mop.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Been playing since December of 2009

Used to be an altoholic but I've stuck with my Rogue for a good year and a half now. Still raid and pvp regularly.

I suppose it's no surprise that with my general social avoidance, I've only managed to make two friends in the game since I began playing. However, if anyone is interested in being realid friends, let me know.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to play WoW heavily but I got bored and dropped out after cata, I have yet to play MoP.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

I use to play world of warcraft. I stopped playing after wrath of the lich king.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I ussually play as human. I am an orc in rl.


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

I Used to play it, i had 2 lvl 85's but quit two years ago.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I play, but I have never joined a guild or a raid I do play battlegrounds. I find people talking to me in game to me just as stressful as in real life.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to play this game, and it would always end the same way: I'd have a lot of fun leveling up, then as soon as I hit the level cap I'd quit. 

It's just too demanding socially. You cannot be good at this game and have SA, since you're forced to interact with groups of 20+ people in order to make any kind of progress. I wish there were things you could do solo.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> I used to play this game, and it would always end the same way: I'd have a lot of fun leveling up, then as soon as I hit the level cap I'd quit.
> 
> It's just too demanding socially. You cannot be good at this game and have SA, since you're forced to interact with groups of 20+ people in order to make any kind of progress. I wish there were things you could do solo.


It depends on what you want from the game. Sure if you want to do the newest raids, you're going to need to interact with others. But if you like questing, as I did, you don't need anything else.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

It's safe to say that WoW has eaten up quite a bit of my life. I started playing when I was eleven.  I've been on the same Level 90 Hunter since then, but lately the game hasn't proved as fun for me as it used to. Now I only go on to create alts on my friends' servers.


----------



## Rhian (Feb 9, 2013)

I kind of play WoW. I mean, my account is active right now, but MoP really pushed me off the edge completely. So boring. Log on, do dailies for coins to hand in weekly, then do super boring instances. Can't level my small army of level 85s to 90 because all they have waiting for them is more dailies. (plus Pandaria is really nice and pretty the first time through, every other time it puts me to sleep)

I have 3 90s (shaman, monk, priest), an 87, an 86, and something like 6 85s. 

I really miss BC content. I didn't mind leveling here or there through cata (I skipped wotlk), but end game has really gone downhill. I miss raiding.  (and my raiding guild)


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't play any longer, felt the game ended with WOTLK, but I still have some fond memories. 

Feral druid forever!


----------



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

I got into WoW at release. 2004, or 2005?

I only stopped playing recently, though I would often take 4-6 month breaks during each expansion. Such a colorful world full of lots of memories, but the community has changed a lot.



Rainbat said:


> I used to play this game, and it would always end the same way: I'd have a lot of fun leveling up, then as soon as I hit the level cap I'd quit.
> 
> It's just too demanding socially. You cannot be good at this game and have SA, since you're forced to interact with groups of 20+ people in order to make any kind of progress. I wish there were things you could do solo.


Only during the first two expansions was I really on my game going for everything at end-game. I find raiding is too socially demanding in ways, lots of elitists, hard to find groups unless you're playing 24/7 and are actually completely devoted. It does get draining.


----------

